# what trophs can go with my duboisi



## mmd (Aug 26, 2007)

i p/u 17 duboisi maswa saturday about 1.5" long
they are in a 125 w/some rainbowfish and a few afra's.
-
i am interested in adding another group of 15-20 trophs.
I like: Illangi, mpulungu (moops?), orange bemba and cherry spots.
-
which one of those would be the best fit, bassed on criteria of:
compatability, least likely to hybridize, most of the group (even the sub doms) show a good bit of color.


----------



## geoff_tropheus (Feb 13, 2003)

As long as your other Tropheus variant is not another Duboisi type, Duboisi are safe to mix with all other Tropheus without any hybridization.

Please keep in mind, that a 125 is only good for about 40 Adults Tropheus if they are the only fish in the tank.


----------



## mmd (Aug 26, 2007)

As the fish mature the rainbowfish would be removed.
I planned on about 40 adults plus fry, i have decent filtration and used to do 50% once a week w/c, now that i have trophs i will prob do about 35% (less stress on them).
-
back to my ?, which variant (named above) tends to have the overall group maintain its color as opposed to just a few dominant fish?


----------



## mmd (Aug 26, 2007)

ohh almost forgot, thanks geoff


----------



## geoff_tropheus (Feb 13, 2003)

The best color I have ever seen from Alpha to Omega fish is Moops.

Mpulungu in my opinion show the best all the way thru the group.

Ilangi are really nice, but they are pricey. If the price is not a factor for you, there is not much out there that will look better than a group of Ilangi. The top 50% of your Ilangi will make up for the bottom half.

Anothere extremely nice group from Alpha to Omega is Ikola. Those are really nice also.


----------



## mmd (Aug 26, 2007)

i like ikola, but with duboisi, theres too much black/yellow


----------



## mcfish (Mar 30, 2007)

Hello mmd, sounds like a great tank of fish you have planned. Just a thought on your water changes, I change 50% of the water when possible and the Trophs seem to love it.
Mark


----------



## DocAl (Jan 23, 2008)

I'd go with the cherry spots to contrast the black/yellow of the Maswa's.


----------



## Xenomorph (Aug 6, 2007)

DocAl said:


> I'd go with the cherry spots to contrast the black/yellow of the Maswa's.


Cherry spot or Bemba flame. Those would contrast the Duboisi nicely.

As Geoff told you, adults need more space. Consider the 125gal as a grow out tank and start saving for something bigger :thumb:


----------



## mmd (Aug 26, 2007)

Consider the 125gal as a grow out tank and start saving for something bigger
-
like a new house when my wife throws me and the fish out


----------

